# warum fressen Fische keine Wasserläufer?



## Wels (8. Juli 2007)

hallo zusammen
ich beobachte immer wieder große mengen an Wasserläufern in unserem Teich.
bis jetzt konnte ich noch nie beobachten dass undere Fische sie fressen würden?! in unserem Teich leben Bitterlinge und Rotfedern...mittlerweile auch jede Menge Jungfische.
Meine frage also.: warun werden __ Wasserläufer nicht gefressen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: warum fressen Fische keine  Wasserläufer?*

​Hi Franz,

Wasserläufer werden schon von den einem oder anderen Fisch gefressen. Nur sind Wasserläufer in der Lage geringste Veränderungen an der Wasseroberfläche zu registrieren. Kommt ein Fisch auf ihn zu (gerade "dickere") nehmen sie dessen "Wasserverdrängung" schon wahr bevor der Fisch zuschnappen kann und können blitzschnell der Gefahr entgehen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Wels (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: warum fressen Fische keine  Wasserläufer?*

ja das leuchtet ein vielen dank für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: warum fressen Fische keine  Wasserläufer?*

Hi.

Also meine __ Sonnenbarsche schnappen öfters mal nach Wasserläufern. Nur sind die meist schneller. Sie springen dann immer ein Stück hoch. 

Manchmal schwimmt auch ein Wasserläufer direkt vor der __ Nase eines Sonnenbarschs und es interessiert ihn überhaupt nicht. Wahrscheinlich merken die langsam das es zu viel Aufwand ist so einen flinken Wasserläufer zu schnappen.


----------



## karsten. (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: warum fressen Fische keine  Wasserläufer?*



__ Knoblauchkröte schrieb:
			
		

> ​Hi Franz,
> 
> Wasserläufer werden schon von den einem oder anderen Fisch gefressen. Nur sind Wasserläufer in der Lage .............




Genau !

und sie können fliegen !    


siehe auch hier

schönes Rest WE


----------

